# Red Amazon Sword



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

Hey guys i have a 60gal planted tank 
i have 2.5wpg with pressurized CO2, and i dose powdered micro and macros

i have an Echinodorus i believe its either an Amazonicus or an /cordifolius hybrid
the leaves are a light green with red marbling and it looks really nice well the most recent leaf to spring up is a golden brown red in color with the red marbling effect but its the newest and only leaf to display the golden red color which is quite pleasant looking but i was wondering if this is supposed to be this color or is it a nutrient defficiency or possibly an iron poisoning?? just wondering for some help because its the only and newest leaf to form in this color

thanks guys, Josh

View attachment 171090


View attachment 171092


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

New leaves tend to come in displaying different colors on the colorful swords...I wouldn't worry unless the leaf begins to deteriorate.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

ok cool i will keep an eye on its development, i thought i had problems when the green leaves developed a red marbled effect i thought my plants were dying but apparently the guys i bought it from said its a marbled amazon sword and that some species have light green marbling and others can have red i will post some pics later tonight when i can borrow my Moms digicam

thanks Bio Teach


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

after doing some searching on ech species i have decided the species i have in my tank is Echinodorus schlueteri the "leopard" and its a litle unlike most pics ive seen of this species mine is a very tall plant with the leaves extending out of the water at upwards of 18", which seems very tall for this species i think but its an amazing looking plant if i can get more leaves coming in this golden redish brown marbled


----------

